# R2o aquariums sri lanka fish order 250 new fish!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello everyone 
250 fish have arrived 
L
Some fish iinclude
Tesslata eel
Gold melegris puffer
Spiny thornback puffers
Lots of tangs, vlamingi, powder blue, clown tangs,bristoltooth tangs, blonde naso
Emperor angels, blue ring angels, majestic and bluefaace also in stock
Lots of really nice seabea clowns
Morish idols
Wide variety of gobies and blennys
2 types of leopard wraase
Cleaner wrasse
Tamarin wrasse
Lots of xl size fire blood shrimp as well. They will be on sale 20 dollars or 2 for 35
Shipment came in great fish are looking healthy and eating


----------



## crawfish (Jan 8, 2013)

I know it is off topic but, will you be getting any South American fresh water shipments in soon?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a Flame Hawkfish.... got one?


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Purple firefish?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

As far as I know.....

No purple firefish currently.

Definitely NO flame hawkish. 

Sorry Guys.

Now that being said.......

Ryan's away tomorrow and I have keys.....

Let's have a SALE.  I have NO idea what he has left in terms of stock. I'm just going to sell stuff....within reason.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*awesome*

you are deff the best RED.............
I will aim to get out that way tomorrow what time u open at .


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ryan's store.....will be opening ON TIME (for once - D'oh!). I will be opening at 11am.

(Asian labour is cheap - I get to use that expression for all those P/C people out there).


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thanks.....*

Thanks to everyone that stopped by to say "Hello" this past weekend while I was 'working'. It was busy and quite successful. I'm sure Ryan will be happy. Enjoy your new additions 

P.S. - Some of you may not want to mention the deep discounting I gave you when you next see Ryan 

P.P.S. - South American Freshwater shipment in a few weeks - I think.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

There was 1 on Saturday while I minded the store. Approx. 4" long. It would be $35.00


----------



## Current (Jun 21, 2012)

There were some smaller leopard wrasses burrowed in the sand, I don't know if those are still there though. They need to be dug up.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Bring in the fresh water. Plecos and rare corys.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

I have 2 leopard wrasse In stock at least. One is 2 inch one is 4 inch

Freshwater comming soon!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

dixie and dundas mississauga


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

She eats nls and flake!


----------

